# Corsair Carbide 500R Frontpanel Frust



## Aemkeisdna (12. August 2014)

Hallo liebes Corsair TEAM 

Habe seit dem 11.06.2014 das Corsair Carbide 500R und bin sehr zufrieden im ganzen.

Mein Problem ist das Frontpanel! Es hat im Lautsprecher Eingang und Mic Eingang einen Wackler!
Jedesmal muss ich 5 min drehen und ziehen bis mein DT 770 Funktioniert. 

Wollte es schon Reklamieren Problem ist natürlich die ganze Hardware darin (Aufwand).

Gibt es eine möglichkeit das anders zu lösen?

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Bluebeard (14. August 2014)

Hallo Aemkeisdna,

das sollten wir doch gelöst bekommen. Wir würden dir ein neues Front I/O Panel zuschicken. Du müsstes das alte dann lediglich ausbauen und das neue dann wieder ein. Melde dich hierfür bitte einmal in unserem Kundenportal und mache eine RMA-Anfrage. Du kannst auch gerne danach die Ticketnummer hier posten und ich werfe dann ein Auge auf das ganze.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Aemkeisdna (14. August 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, ich Melde mich mal an und werde die Ticketnummer hier Posten 

Ticketnummer: 6506851

Ich musste jetzt kein Rechnungsdatum angeben?


----------



## Bluebeard (15. August 2014)

Wurde bereits freigegeben. Sollte bald rausgehen. Email mit Trackininfos kommt noch separat. Viele Grüße!


----------

